# Trip planed to Millery's Ferry



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Going to spend 2 days bass fishing Miller's Ferry on 9-20 and 9-21 with my best friend. Was wondering if anyone had a report or what we might expect. Only fished it once myself back in early April during a bass tourney and I had a blast. I had a five fish limit in the boat inside of first hour. Nothing huge but what a great day and beautiful area. Any thoughts from you guys would be great!! I have been planning this return trip since I loaded my boat after the tourney. We are pumped and ready. 

Thanks guys.

:letsdrink

Well I will be heading out in the morning to my camp in Uriah Ala. tomeet my buddy and get ready for the trip to Millers Ferry on Saturday morning. We are pumpedand ready for two days of bass fishing ( bass catching).Hope to be posting a good report by Tuesday.....with pics. See you guys then!

:letsdrink


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We used to have a cabin at Miller's Ferry and fished it all the time. The rocks, (rip rap), near the dam can be good for Kentucky spotted bass this time of year. Also, crankbaiting in the area around Miller's Ferry marina can be good this time of year. Check out Mill Creek also.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks reelthrill :letsdrink I'll post a report when we return!


----------



## Kajun (Oct 4, 2007)

where is miller's ferry located?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Kajun (9/9/2008)*where is miller's ferry located?


About 9 miles northwest of Camden, Al on hwy 28.


----------

